# Suse 9.0 | Langsame Internetverbindung



## KEK16 (31. März 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir gestern endlich mal SUSE 9.0 installiert. Funktioniert eigentlich tadellos bis auf das meine Internetverbindung am mucken ist.

Internet geht (Kopete macht ebenfalls keine Probleme), allerdings ist der Seitenaufbau mehr als langsam und einige Seiten (Google zB) gehen überhaupt nicht. Ich komme allerdings beim downloaden auf die volle DSL-Geschwindigkeit.

Ich benutze einen D-LInk DI-804 als Router + T-DSL. 

Habe auch schon Opera und Firefox getestet, das Problem bleibt dasselbe. 

Danke im Vorraus...

kek


----------



## KEK16 (1. April 2004)

Hab den Fehler gefunden.

Die IP vom T-Online DNS Server war nicht eingetragen.


----------

